# [Wet Thumb Forum]-10000K HQI MH Bulbs for planted tanks?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Has anyone used these over a planted tank? I've used 10000K PC bulbs with no problems, but I've never done MH before. The 10000K HQI bulbs are a lot more available than 5000-6700K bulbs.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Has anyone used these over a planted tank? I've used 10000K PC bulbs with no problems, but I've never done MH before. The 10000K HQI bulbs are a lot more available than 5000-6700K bulbs.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Bill,
That concerns me also. I've done tons of researches and found out that MH bulbs colors are a bit different from PC (to our eyes). Many wrote that 10K bulbs are much bluer than 10K PC. 5000-5500K MH bulb also said not to be yellow as we see on PC or NO bulb. It's white.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Try looking here:
http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/pg/1378.html

They carry some popular HQI bulbs in lower temperatures. The OSRAM HQI-TS W/NDL is a popular one in Europe. Here's some info about it:

http://www.osram.se/Bilder/PDF/Allm%c3%a4nbelysning/powerstar%20hqi%20t-ts.pdf

http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/pg0827/23637.htm

There are many more there, just search google for the bulb code and you should find all the information you need regarding each bulb.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the links Giancarlo. What's your opinion on T-5 lighting versus MH/HQI? Would a 6x54W T-5 fixture work as well over, say a 120g (48x24x24) tank, as 2x150 MH HQI?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Well considering I have yet to try either in a planted tank I can only give an opinion based on what I've seen or have read. They both have their pros and cons:

Cost:
Initial cost may seem more with some MH setups but if you are willing to do a little DIY, MH is actually equivalent to CF. If you run an electronic ballast then MH will cost you less in the long run and you only have to change two bulbs rather than 6 each time.

Look:
I like the shimmering look of MH lights and the reflections they create.

Spectrum:
From what I have read, it would seem that MH bubls have a wider spectrum and of superior quality to fluorescent lighting.

Positioning:
In a closed hood, both are going to cause plenty of heat, the MH bulb will be more concentrated however and I found that out just the other day when I burned the top of a canopy I'm building for a reef tank. If open tanks are anything that inspire you, then pendant MH is the way to go.

Last, SE or DE? This is where I'd favor the SE (single end bulbs) personally. First of all there is more to choose from in the US, second they don't require a UV shield and therefore are a safer choice for the DIY'er. If you choose the right ballast, for example the Blueline e-ballast, you can always change lamp holder from SE to DE or the other way around if you ever change your mind. DE bulbs on the other hand are smaller and will make for a nicer more compact pendant but it does require a UV shield.

Hope that helps, it's not an easy choice but rarely will you hear of someone using MH wishing they had purchased fluorescents instead.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Giancarlo,
All your point are well taken. I'm in the planning stage of setting up either a 120 or 135. I'm looking to do an open top tank in my living room (14' vaulted ceiling) with the pendants hanging off of some sort of scaffolding built onto the stand.

Thanks again.


----------

